# co2 generator



## honkstafarian (Dec 3, 2009)

has anybody tried one of these?
hXXp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-GENERATOR-CONTROLLER-SYSTEM-SET-CARBON-DIOXIDE-CO1_W0QQitemZ120499425075QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item1c0e534f33#ht_1645wt_1020


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 17, 2010)

it's for an underwater setup,,,,,looks dangerous lol


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 17, 2010)

Bowl Destroyer said:
			
		

> it's for an underwater setup,,,,,looks dangerous lol



Ya, what he said ^^.

They are for aquarium plants. I almost bought one too, But, who's to say it doesn't generate enough Co2?  Can't know for sure unless you try, but i don't think I'd recommend it.


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes they are for aquarium plants. The easiest way to provide your planted aquarium with CO2 gas (a vital fertilizer) is to make your own yeast powered CO2 generator. This can be done very easily and inexpensively (all you need to buy is tubing and the supplies for the yeast recipe). I have also tried this.


----------

